# New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets * *(8-11) *​*Hornets Roster**
Hornets Stats* 





 * @*














*Phoenix Suns** (13-6)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 

​


*Dec 12th, 10:00 PM ET/7:00PM PT - America West Arena - Phoenix, AZ​ *


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

game is tonight(its monday here), and I hope injuries don't catch up with us to where we drop this game.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[Sighs] I'm not going to even mention any keys to win... Just for the love of God, pull this game out and don't get injured -.-


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> [Sighs] I'm not going to even mention any keys to win... Just for the love of God, pull this game out and don't get injured -.-


 I read some rumors that James Jones says he wants to play tonight. This is a very good sign because he had an extremely hot hand before he went down last night. I only hope that he doesn't aggravate the injury by coming out before he's ready.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns better and should win this game tonight.

Hornets D isn't anything spectacular and they run the pick-n-roll alot.

We should win this. And be tied for first in the Pacific =)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns better and should win this game tonight.
> 
> Hornets D isn't anything spectacular and they run the pick-n-roll alot.
> 
> We should win this. And be tied for first in the Pacific =)


I think the Clips play the Spurs next actually, so we'd be in the first haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just saw the score, forget about first place eventually. We need to win this game.

Hornets are beaing us 52-43 with a min or so left till halftime.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell for 3 again right before the half. 


Hornets up 54-46 at halftime.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

the suns are down 9 points? what happen?

Diaw have been fouling a lot at a very fast rate lately. He needs to play smarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

down 3 now. Eddie House with a 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another three by house. down 2


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I prefer shooters on the floor. Diaw is not a shooter. 

He should come off the bench to give Nash a rest and keep a playmaker in there.

Anyways, Hornets are the last team I expected the Suns to lose to. 

And if D'Antoni doesn't come up with any other plays besides the pick-n-roll I will shoot myself.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If Eddie House went 2-9 in 3's and made his last 3's. He went 0-7 with those? That's nasty.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I must say, I am on the Chris Paul bandwagon. That kid is stellar.. Bogut who? CP is ROTY.

I cant really say anything about the Suns tonight, we are crippled, and its as simple as that. Wish we could just freakin do a video game simulation mode where it draws up all the games scores up to a certain day in the schedule so we can just F***ing get Amare back already.

Oh and btw, I am worried about Kurt Thomas now, I think he may suffer from that fall. We are thinning out real fast, this is turning rediculous. If he goes down and cant perform or is out for games, theres no telling how bad we'll be. Worse than even what we displayed tonight. 

As it is..we are not getting to the FT line and its hurting us really bad. All i see is us keep probing around the 3 point line every possession and if we just happen to see someone open at the hoop we pass it to them, but no aggression or driving to the basket to draw the foul.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What a retarded week -.-


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> I must say, I am on the Chris Paul bandwagon. That kid is stellar.. Bogut who? CP is ROTY.
> 
> I cant really say anything about the Suns tonight, we are crippled, and its as simple as that. Wish we could just freakin do a video game simulation mode where it draws up all the games scores up to a certain day in the schedule so we can just F***ing get Amare back already.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. Chris Paul was stunning tonight. He played with the poise and ingenuity of a veteran.  I can't believe that kid is a rookie.

As for the Suns, they need to figure out ways to win when teams try to slow it down and make it a half court game. The Suns are full of energy, and I think it gets pent up when they are stuck in half-court sets where the other team tries to run the tempo down. As a result, they try to rush their defense which makes them take chances when they shouldn‘t, and then they pick up those little ticky-tack fouls that have plagued them for three games straight. Now that this tactic was so successful for the Hornets, the Suns are going to see even more teams trying it. Which means that the Suns can't come out lackadaisical in the opening and rely on their sharp shooting to get them the W in the fourth. They're gonna have to have a body on every player and a hand in their face to keep the other team from finding their stroke. If you repeatedly give guys wide-open shots, they'll eventually find their rhythm, and it'll burn you. Like it did tonight.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The problem I see is that refs don't call fouls for Nash when he drives in. Nash will be shocked if he gets 6 FT in a game. Diaw isn't strong enough to go inside. He has good passing but he is too passive when it comes to scoring. There is no point passing out when the shooters are so darn cold. 

Looks like Nash did try to find his shots but pretty cold tonight. 

Eddie is usually our energy bunny but he was cold too. 3/13. Eddie House is ONLY useful for some scoring burst. That's the only reason why he is still on the team. I've watched him a few times on national TV and honestly, he can't pass, he can't guard and he has terrible sense of "team sport". His only usefulness is to score which he didn't do too well tonight. 

What do we have? Barbosa is injured. James Jones is injured. 

Looks like we don't have many options, do we? Injuries got us.

PS: Bell is the only reason why the game looks "close". When Nash penetrates, our guys usually have open shots but we just can't make them consistently enough.

PS2: WHAT THE F is wrong with Jim Jackson? 0/5??? Come on, when Barbosa/Jones went down, he should step up!! I know he is not getting a lot of playing time but if he wants more playing time, he's gotta show it!


----------

